# CPC-A, COC-A seeking part-time remote position



## mrszeno34 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello - I received my CPC-A in December 2015 and COC-A in March 2016.  I currently work for a health insurance company, and am looking for a part-time, remote coding position to gain some real-world experience and begin my coding career.   My resume is attached and I would love to hear from anyone who is hiring or has a lead on an open position.  
Thanks so much,
Amy Simon
simonberrymanamy@gmail.com


----------



## Raejeanz (Mar 21, 2016)

*Exam*

Hi my name is Raejean Zipko, I'm from N W IN.  I'm looking for tips as how to pass the CPC exam.  I took it in Nov. 2015 and failed do to loss of time.  What should I be doing to pass the exam.  Please, any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Raejean


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 21, 2016)

mrszeno34 said:


> Hello - I received my CPC-A in December 2015 and COC-A in March 2016.  I currently work for a health insurance company, and am looking for a part-time, remote coding position to gain some real-world experience and begin my coding career.   My resume is attached and I would love to hear from anyone who is hiring or has a lead on an open position.
> Thanks so much,
> Amy Simon
> simonberrymanamy@gmail.com



I'm in the same boat. If you find any leads let us know. This conflict of interest is a pain. Only way to be compliant is to find something remote for a distant company with no ties to the payer.

Congrats on getting the COC so quickly. I'm so far behind  in studying for that. Next up CIC or CPC-P?


----------

